# Jasmine Tookes prepare backstage for the 2016 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Grand Palais in Paris, 30.11.2016 (x39)



## Toolman (10 Dez. 2016)

(39 Dateien, 97.327.019 Bytes = 92,82 MiB)​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Dez. 2016)

:thx: sehr für Jasmine!


----------



## king2805 (12 Dez. 2016)

danke für die schöne jasmine


----------



## halloo (20 Jan. 2017)

für jede Jahreszeit eine...das wäre ein Spitzenjahr...!


----------



## mickdara (25 Jan. 2017)

:WOW:Jasmine is one fine woman, thanks TOOLMAN!!!:thumbup:

:thx:


----------

